# Trikots nachträglich bedrucken?



## Chr!s (6. März 2003)

Hallo Ihr, 

unser Sportverein ist im Moment drauf und dran sich Fahrradtrikots zu besorgen. 
Und was soll ich sagen, die sind: blau!
Als ob's nicht schon genug blaue gäbe. Auf jedem Rennen siehst du fast nur noch blaue Trikots. Aber das können die Herren im Vorstand ja nicht wissen, weil sie selbst keine Rennen fahren. Es sind halt Schönwetterfahrer.
Nichts desto trotz muss sich ja unsere Mountainbikegruppe von den Otto-Normal-Radlern im Verein abheben, deshalb wollte ich euch da draußen in der Biker-Welt fragen, ob ihr hier in der Umgebung (sprich Boppard- Koblenz - Mayen - Westerwald) irgendwo 'ne gute Adresse habt oder rausfinden könnt, wo man Trikots noch nachträglich bedrucken kann, ohne dass die Schrift direkt beim ersten Waschen am A... ist. 

Dank euch für eure Mühe.


----------



## a$i (6. März 2003)

wie viele trikots sind es denn und was willst du denn drauf drucken?!

nur einseitig logos usw. oder grossflächig ?!


wenn es viele trikots sind dann lohnt sich der gang in eine textildruckerei, ist halt wegen den hohen einrichtungskosten für die filme und das sieb nur bei hohen stückzahlen lohnenswert, aber industriequalität und nach den einrichtungskosten günstig!

ansonsten muss in neuwied ein gutes copycenter sein die qualitativ gute drucke macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soul-biker (6. März 2003)

hi,

wieviele trikots wären das ??

Ich hätte die möglichkeit bei meiner zivildienst stelle die bedrucken zu lassen die machen super arbeit für ziemlich wenig geld. Ist in der Behinderten Werkstat die Hauseigene Siebdruckerei ! Kannst du dir ausssuchen machen alles beflocken normal bedrucken  egal preise sind sehr sehr angenehm


----------



## Chr!s (7. März 2003)

Hi,

werden keine großen Stückzahlen sein. So zwischen 5 - 10 Stück könnten's werden. 
Unter dem Vereinsnamen, der auf allen Trikots schon drauf ist, soll eigentlich nur MTB-Racing Team, einfarbig dazu kommen. Evtl. noch der Name des Fahrers od. so.
Was könnte so was denn kosten? Wo soll der Copyshop in Neuwied denn sein? Hoffe der Druck hält auch auf diesen atmungsaktiven Trikots, die, was weiß ich wie aufgebaut sind.

CU Chr!S


----------



## soul-biker (7. März 2003)

also du kannst ja mal bei meiner zivi diensttelle nachfragen in der siebdruckerei die haben richtigen plan davon wie das gedruckt wird ein zivi hat sich bei und jetz poloshirts bedrucken und beflocken lassen super geile quali echt top hat inkl. guter shirts 13 euro gekostet !


----------



## Chr!s (24. März 2003)

Sorry, dass ich jetzt erst wieder reinschaue.

Gib mir mal die Adresse oder die Tel.Nr. von der Siebdruckerrei. Würd die gerne mal kontaktieren.

Thanks

Chr!s


----------

